

An Audi Just Drove Itself from San Francisco to New York City Without a Driver - bane
http://www.wearobo.com/2015/04/an-audi-q5-just-completed-3400-mile.html

======
PaulHoule
If I remember right people in the 1980's had trouble with Audis that drove
themselves, although not that fire.

